# Is there a word for these types of flames?



## alice123 (Aug 8, 2008)

I am seeing the words torch and jet used with lighters that have that type of "jet" flame. But I see two differnt kinds of flames and both kinda look like jets but both are different. This website www.lducompany.com has both kinds so I will use it to show you what I mean. Here is one type of flame http://www.liangdianup.com/inventory/505008.htm and the other type of flame looks stronger and looks like this http://www.liangdianup.com/inventory/509931.htm and then there is the type of lighter with a flame that I would call conventional that look like this http://www.liangdianup.com/inventory/505012.htm I have search all over the internet but have not been able to get a clear answer on the names of these different flames. Help?


----------

